# Please remember the Ones we have lost and Thank those Brave Ones still Alive



## cda (May 26, 2019)




----------



## north star (May 26, 2019)

*@ | @ | @*

Thanks *** cda ***  for the reminder !

This country has become too spoiled and almost
completely forgotten the sacrifices that others
have made.

Shame on us all !  







*@ | @ | @*


----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2019)

And the Eagle bowed his head and wept for the Fallen


----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2019)




----------



## mark handler (May 27, 2019)




----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## ADAguy (Jul 1, 2019)

mark handler said:


> And the Eagle bowed his head and wept for the Fallen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MH, the tears are flowing. My dad is Trooper # 7 of the Korean War Memorial in DC, its sculpture was his foxhole mate during the Battle of the Bulge. Were it not for their sacrifices I would not be writing this. Go 17th Airborne!


----------

